

YC Summer '11 - victorp

Do you know the dates for YC's Summer '11 cycle?
======
skowmunk
I believe its the same months every year, that would make it June,11 to August
11 as the months one has to be there in SF for the Summer 2011 cycle.

Regarding the start and end of the application process, assuming it would be
started and ended with the same lead time as the winter 2011 cycle, the start
and end dates would be: Start - Mid Jan 11 End - Mid Mar 11

These are just guesstimates assuming that YC repeats the same pattern every
year. It would wise to keep checking HN to see if they indeed do that.

Good luck. Skowmunk.

------
pg
June through August, like always.

